# Painting a Ruger Mk II Stainless steel barrel



## buddy48 (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to paint the barrel on my ruger. I am going to find a local gunsmith to remove the barrel unless someone can tell me how to do it. I was then going to bead blast the barrel to get a good surface prep in order for the paint to stick....THEN...do I use something like duracoat or can I just use some high temperature flat black paint???


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 7, 2010)

duracote is great stuff....it tends to work better when cured with low heat, though.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 7, 2010)

OK I have to ask.

Why would you want to paint a Stainless Steel barrel? Trade or sell it for a blued/black barreled gun.


----------



## eden892 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's a MK1 that was coated with dura-coat flat black.


----------



## buddy48 (Feb 7, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> OK I have to ask.
> 
> Why would you want to paint a Stainless Steel barrel? Trade or sell it for a blued/black barreled gun.



I like the durability of the stainless steel as far as rust, but I don't like the shine.  Besides, why trade for something that doesn't have the history this gun has with me?


----------



## buddy48 (Feb 7, 2010)

eden892 said:


> Here's a MK1 that was coated with dura-coat flat black.



That works for me!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 7, 2010)

Brownells alumahyde II is no bake and seems to hold up very well. 

Make sure you degrease it thoroughly first.


----------



## Wes (Feb 7, 2010)

Want to make it look cool? I saw this on another thread where a guy had his ruger camo dipped - http://www.camoyourgun.com/


----------



## buddy48 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wes said:


> Want to make it look cool? I saw this on another thread where a guy had his ruger camo dipped - http://www.camoyourgun.com/



Thanks, I might give them a call. Have any idea what this might cost?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

You can always have the stainless gun blued.  Runs about $175, but it won't chip off like the applied coatings.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 8, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> You can always have the stainless gun blued.  Runs about $175, but it won't chip off like the applied coatings.



Actually...the best bet for getting a ruger blued is to send it back to Ruger.  Sold an old Standard to a member on the board that was worn (blued looked like stainless).

He sent it back to Ruger and they did a factory blueing for him for around $100.  Replaced a few things while they had it too.  Couldn't believe that it would be that cheap at the factory.


----------



## collardncornbread (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy48 said:


> I like the durability of the stainless steel as far as rust, but I don't like the shine.  Besides, why trade for something that doesn't have the history this gun has with me?



I started Painting my hunting rifles 31 years ago. I needed something that didn't glare. I started using my left over bow camo paint. sometimes I would do a touchup every two or three years. I still have the first one I ever did. It was very funtional, and If I want it off it would come off with wd-40. I have spray-painted my Latest stainless ruger. Same results. Back then you couldn't buy a camo rifle.   COST average.  About $1 per year.. I like it.
OH Wether you do it yourself  or pay someone else.. Dont do it just before you plan to hunt. Give it time to cure real good. So it dont smell like paint.


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 11, 2010)

stainless take a special primer to make it adhere to. I know this cause I do about 150 stainless guns a year. Any off the shelf primer would fail (wouldnt give you the performance \long lasting)do to the properties in the primer that doesnt & isnt design for that type of metal. The primers I use run about 150. a gallon. Once it is on there it will not come off do to how it is design to adhere this difficult metals.
You are best off having the barrel professionally coated by a company that specialize in this type of application, like the Black Iced Coating, powder coated, & ect.


----------

